
Australia’s Other Great (and Threatened) Coral Reefs - extraterra
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/world/australia/coral-reefs-climate-change.html
======
celticninja
Ningaloo reef is one of the most amazing places in Australia and possibly the
world.

